# 2.98 software



## mikemorin (Jan 15, 2006)

just checked sys info this morning and i have 2.98 software on my 522 anyone else caught this yet?? Wonder what the fixes are?


----------



## Bill_K (Mar 29, 2006)

mikemorin said:


> just checked sys info this morning and i have 2.98 software on my 522 anyone else caught this yet?? Wonder what the fixes are?


My 625 work fine until this 'upgrade'. Now, the sound goes mute randomly. Does anyone know if there is some way to return to the previous 2.96?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

No, there is now way back.


----------



## eastern oregon (Dec 6, 2004)

mikemorin said:


> just checked sys info this morning and i have 2.98 software on my 522 anyone else caught this yet?? Wonder what the fixes are?


The 'fixes' are more instances where live TV just freezes up.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

So this thread doesn't get missed in a search, the version is called L298.


----------



## javaman (Sep 26, 2004)

Let's see how long have they been working on this firmware, over 2 years now?
You think they will ever get it right? How about this novel idea, make sure the thing works correctly before giving it to your customers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

javaman said:


> How about this novel idea, make sure the thing works correctly before giving it to your customers.


OK, no new receivers until they get it right. Lets go back to the last receiver that was "right" and wait. How many years ago was a E* (or D*) receiver 100% stable?

Every receiver has it's detractors. If you are waiting for absolute perfection you won't be buying a receiver for a while. From anyone, including D* and cable operators. Nothing is absolutly perfect.

I believe we have reached "good enough" to release. It is personal opinion as to if the receivers are 93% perfect, 99% perfect or 99.999% perfect at the moment. Probably varies based on how the machine is actually used (DVR vs live, for example).

In general, E* has made it work correctly before release. They just continue to make it work better and add new features later.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

JL, I could imagine if a few embedded computers in your car not just one as DVR will satisfy your criteria.


----------



## Fred Furd (Nov 29, 2005)

eastern oregon said:


> The 'fixes' are more instances where live TV just freezes up.


My 625 has been freezing live tv ever since they installed L296. I was hoping that L298 would fix that, but it didn't. :nono2:


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

The problem is when they do get the fixes right, and then future versions don't have them. If I had a choice, I'd go back to 293. That was the best version I've seen. The least amount of video and audio dropouts.


----------



## phat_b (Apr 19, 2005)

James Long said:


> ...If you are waiting for absolute perfection you won't be buying a receiver for a while. From anyone, including D* and cable operators. Nothing is absolutly perfect.


I must disagree with your comment. After 18 months of using a DHA leased 522 and suffering endless software update frustrations and a complete lack of fixes or even compelling excuses from Dish, I just wholesale moved back to D*. The DTiVo boxes I managed to acquire are in my humble opinion, quite possibly perfect. It's a shame that D* didn't renew it's agreement with TiVo, but I've enjoyed them thoroughly and will continue to do so until D* takes them from me, kicking and screaming.



James Long said:


> In general, E* has made it work correctly before release. They just continue to make it work better and add new features later.


Have you objectively read any of the 522/625 horror stories on this (or other) forum(s)? With all due respect I believe this comment is completely misguided, even when you very liberally consider the "in general" qualifier. My impression of their software management practices led me more to the notion that they keep trying, and might eventually get it right (when the device is no longer technologically viable).


----------

